# Mini vent



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I think I'm going to have to re-home Jojo. My mom is using the fact that he needs companions as leverage for me to get my work done. Only problem is I have a week left of this semester and so much to do. I don't want Jojo to be alone just because I f***ed up. I've just about given up on a lot of things and finishing my work in time is one of them. I'd want him to go to a home with someone who's experienced with rats since he can be a bit of a handful and takes a lot of trust training. I really don't want to do it but it looks like that's what it's coming to...


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Take a deep breath and try to stay calm. Studying is hard enough without the extra pressure of worrying about how your rat will be effected by failure. Just do your best, show your mum that you're buckling down and getting on with your work and at the same time stress the importance of a cagemate for Jojo. 

Your mum is most likely doing what she thinks will motivate you, it may have backfired and stressed you out more but she probably thinks she's doing the right thing. If she truly knows that he needs to company then i doubt she'd take her frustrations out on a rat by not letting you get more. But do just try your best, don't give up yet!


----------

